# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  One month on BHRT....

## Jewelz

Hi everyone,

I've been on BHRT now for just over a month. I'm post menopausal. I'm happy to post my specific BW levels and how much I'm taking of what. My diet is clean, I'm training, drinking lots of water, etc. The two benefits I noticed right away are the way my body feels (muscles are full and firm) and I'm sleeping! The worst thing about it so far is that I am still not seeing much fat loss. 

Am I just being impatient or what? Thanks in advance. I'm grateful for this forum.

----------

